# From Ukraine with music



## iamghostproducer (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi to all community!
Hi from Ukraine!
My name is Anatolii Vered, the owner & founder of "I am Ghost Producer". 
Music inspires me, inspires me to create new music that will eventually inspire someone else.


----------



## Rob (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome to the forum Anatolii!


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 1, 2022)

Hello and welcome Anatolii!


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome Anatolii


----------



## playz123 (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome Anatolii…and stay safe!


----------



## iamghostproducer (Sep 1, 2022)

Thanks a lot to everyone for the welcome and support


----------



## tressie5 (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm dying - dying, I tell you! - to ask why you're still in Ukraine. But since I don't want the powers that be to put a pox on my house, I won't ask.

Welcome to the Church of Hans Zimmer.


----------



## iamghostproducer (Sep 2, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I'm dying - dying, I tell you! - to ask why you're still in Ukraine. But since I don't want the powers that be to put a pox on my house, I won't ask.
> 
> Welcome to the Church of Hans Zimmer.


So, are you worried about your house? So I worry about mine. And I am not going to run away from my house, my country, like most Ukrainians, but I will protect it from sick illusions of the oil dictator and his accomplices.


----------



## benwiggy (Sep 2, 2022)

Welcome. I had the great honour of singing in this beautiful piece of music earlier this year.


----------



## iamghostproducer (Sep 3, 2022)

benwiggy said:


> Welcome. I had the great honour of singing in this beautiful piece of music earlier this year.




Thanks for your participation, your voice in this choir!


----------



## leo007 (Sep 16, 2022)

Warm welcome Anatolii…
Hopefully, you'll have a wonderful time with our amazing community here.
Stay safe! 🙏


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 18, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I'm dying - dying, I tell you! - to ask why you're still in Ukraine. But since I don't want the powers that be to put a pox on my house, I won't ask.
> 
> Welcome to the Church of Hans Zimmer.


This comment is most likely accidentally way ruder, insensitive and inappropriate than you realize. 

1. Not everyone runs away 
2. Men who want to leave are not allowed and haven’t been allowed to leave since about 3 or 4 days into the invasion in late February. 
3. A lot of people left and have returned. Because they want to rebuild or would rather live in a destroyed home than be a refugee anywhere else. 

These are just the tip of the iceberg of the complexities of war. 

Anyways. Something to consider. Carry on. 


To the OP! Welcome to the forum my brother! Everything will be Ukraine! 👊🏼🤟🏼


----------



## iamghostproducer (Sep 19, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> 1. Not everyone runs away


Of course. I wrote it that, like most Ukrainian men, I stayed in Ukraine to protect my home and my homeland.



Baronvonheadless said:


> 2. Men who want to leave are not allowed and haven’t been allowed to leave since about 3 or 4 days into the invasion in late February.


Yes, I know.



Baronvonheadless said:


> 3. A lot of people left and have returned. Because they want to rebuild or would rather live in a destroyed home than be a refugee anywhere else.


Many of my acquaintances and the wives of my friends returned to Ukraine, because home is home. Although, of course, everyone is grateful for the help of ordinary people in Europe, who sincerely helped Ukrainians.



Baronvonheadless said:


> To the OP! Welcome to the forum my brother! Everything will be Ukraine! 👊🏼🤟🏼


Thanks a lot, my friend! Or as they say in Ukraine "щиро дякую" !


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 19, 2022)

iamghostproducer said:


> Of course. I wrote it that, like most Ukrainian men, I stayed in Ukraine to protect my home and my homeland.
> 
> 
> Yes, I know.
> ...


Hey brother, those messages (except the last one of course) weren’t meant for you! But explaining to the guy who asked u why u stayed. I decided to reply to him as well. 

My wife is from severedonetsk and pretty much all our friends and family are still in Ukraine too. 

Stay strong! 👊🏼


----------



## iamghostproducer (Sep 20, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Hey brother, those messages (except the last one of course) weren’t meant for you! But explaining to the guy who asked u why u stayed. I decided to reply to him as well.


Hi bro,

I got it. Thanks for your support!



Baronvonheadless said:


> My wife is from severedonetsk and pretty much all our friends and family are still in Ukraine too.
> 
> Stay strong! 👊🏼


Of course)
Everything will be Ukraine!


----------

